# question for other pro artists



## maandusa (Jul 28, 2007)

i'm a MAC freelance artist right now, and i haven't done any "outside" freelance work in quite some time... when i was working a desk job full time and freelancing for MAC, i didn't really have the time. now, i'm going to cosmetology school and freelancing for MAC, and i have more time available to do outside freelancing. since most of the work will probably be bridal, i'm rebuilding my freelance supplies.

i have a REALLY hard time limiting my selection of products, so i'm looking for your suggestions of the absolute, cannot-live-without MAC eyeshadows for bridal work. i already consider Vanilla, Shroom, Espresso, and Carbon completely necessary for life, and i like having a variety of neutrals and flattering plums for multiple skintones; that's what most bridal work consists of. but i can rationalize keeping every eyeshadow i own "just in case" (what if i am booked by an Indian bride? or someone as dark as Alek Wek? or with violet eyes?). when really... if i keep Naked Lunch, do i NEED Grain and Arena? and are Brun AND Mystery really necessary? see where i'm going with this?

so... i figure one 15 pan of light, medium, and dark neutrals, and another 15 pan, half plummy shades and half "extra" colors for the more daring brides.

keep in mind, too, that with wedding photography, super-shiny/shimmery/metallic colors don't always work... so i'm probably going to weed out a lot of my Veluxe Pearls and some of the Frosts... but i'm open to all your suggestions.

i hate that i can justify a need for so many shadows when i know i'll probably never touch half of them.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that you may need to do more make-up on different complexions so that you have the *experience* to be able to execute looks on *any* face. 

*Get busy testing with photographers.  Experience would answer all of your questions.  We may be able to offer suggestions, but experience is priceless.*

Also study make-up looks based on global cultures and traditions.  Studying other looks can be very inspiring.  Google's image search function can be your best friend.


----------



## maandusa (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I think that you may need to do more make-up on different complexions so that you have the *experience* to be able to execute looks on *any* face. 

*Get busy testing with photographers.  Experience would answer all of your questions.  We may be able to offer suggestions, but experience is priceless.*

Also study make-up looks based on global cultures and traditions.  Studying other looks can be very inspiring.  Google's image search function can be your best friend._

 
oh, i have the experience working with different complexions, races, ethnicities, etc... and with many different looks. that's not the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the problem is that i can seriously rationalize keeping every single color in my kit -- even if it means having 10 ever-so-minutely-different variations of ivory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL! i'm horrible at just saying, you know what? i'm only ever going to really NEED maybe 3 - 5 of those... 

in fact, sometimes this is worsened by the fact that i do have that experience working with such a varied clientele -- it makes it easier to justify to myself that i "need" every color i have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what i was curious to see is what some of the other pro artists here find that they reach for most often, of the MAC colors.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jul 30, 2007)

honestly... i almost always end up doing the same look on brides
during consultations i show them different looks however they always go with woodwinked on the lid and cork in the crease... on a darker complexion ill add espresso or something but it always looks hot
viva glam 5 on lips with whirl or spice pencil and you are good to go
anyway, during a consultation you can ask about what colors they want to use


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

I see your problem and in truth one could improvise and mix colours easily, but the sutle little shades and saturations can make or break the look. yes it's easy to say vanilla is great for everybody, but if you want your work to be outstanding having the feel for those details can be helpful.  i wouldn't recommend going out and buying all the shades, but since you seem to already have them ,i think you should keep them.IMO


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maandusa* 

 
_oh, i have the experience working with different complexions, races, ethnicities, etc... and with many different looks. that's not the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the problem is that i can seriously rationalize keeping every single color in my kit -- even if it means having 10 ever-so-minutely-different variations of ivory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL! i'm horrible at just saying, you know what? i'm only ever going to really NEED maybe 3 - 5 of those... 

in fact, sometimes this is worsened by the fact that i do have that experience working with such a varied clientele -- it makes it easier to justify to myself that i "need" every color i have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what i was curious to see is what some of the other pro artists here find that they reach for most often, of the MAC colors._

 
I'm just saying that your experience should help you weed out what you don't need.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

you can just keep stuff on the side, i imagine that most people pack up their kit and stuff the night before...you know washing brushes and stuff like this...you collect ideas that you want to present...and them you might remember this perfect shade for that one person... 
yes keep your kit simple and 'light' but you can have a stash with extras


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 1, 2007)

Start by keeping a warm and cool... lightest and darkest of the range plus a good midrange color. From there, you should be able to mix anything. You can also ask a SA what the most common colors are and you can stock those to avoid mixing for common tones. When I first started all I had was the bare minimum and as long as I could mix and get what I needed it was fine. 

As far as shadows are concerned this is where you are not going to want to limit yourself, IMO. You want to have a wide range of neutrals, plums, bronzes and golds. Colors may look similar but the tones make a world of difference on varied skintones. 

As far as not carrying everything with you... IMO this a bad idea, especially with bridal work. You will find that more often than not someone who didn't request make up will want it the day of and you need to be prepared. I have everything set up in a rollerbag to make it as easy as possible to carry tons of stuff. Just be organized with it so your're not constantly sifting through things. For shoots and testing... you never know what you are going to need so again, you want to bring it all. You always want to be prepared for ANYTHING. Being unprepared will cost you jobs, guaranteed.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 2, 2007)

The more experience you get, the more you will pare down your kit... you'll get more experience mixing custom colors. Foundations are the easiest to pare down... followed by lipsticks... then eyeshadows and blushes... but in time you'll find what works for you.


----------



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

Im a bridal makeup artist and i primarily work with Indian and Pakistani brides. Since the red (from fire engine to deep burgundy) family is extremely common with gold or bronze work, you may want to keep cranberry, amber lights eyeshadows and melon and maroon pigments too. Mixed with your other colors they will go a long way. And oh yes carbon too which would work for your blending and wetlining.


----------

